# Ice shanty decision...



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new ice shanty, nothing too fancy, just to get me out of the elements, trap the heat from the heater. 

I've been looking at the newer pop-up variety vs. the flip. Any insight on these? 

I'll be doing most of my fishing alone, without atv/snowmobile for pulling a larger shelter. I like the idea of the flip attached to the sled and the fact that it is probably less likely to blow away in a strong gust. However, given my limited budget I can get more room out of a larger pop-up and still have room (read: cash) for a smaller sled. I've been looking mostly at Clams, just looked at one of the bigger pop-ups at Gander (didn't have the smaller ones) - haven't found a place that has Clam and Eskimo side-by-side (Frabill just seems to expensive for a similar product).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

I would imagine Cabelas will have a big variety of shantys up soon if not already. I would highly suggest a flip over style. Keep an eye on Craigslist as well.

-Greg


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

I would go with a one man flip style it's easier to set up, tear down, makes mobility easier if you want to move around. Also lighter to pull if your walking. Check out craigslist for some decent priced used ones also the MS classifieds I saw a couple on there both clams. Here they are the Clam Pro has more room than the Clam Scout. I have the Pro and I love it. Clam doesn't make the Pro anymore but I think it's better quality than there newer one mans, but that's just me. Franks Great Outdoors in Linwood also has a pretty good selection of shanty's.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=19051&cat=14

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=19038&cat=4&date=1196555823


----------



## walleyehawger (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been through several different models over the years. I have been fishing out of flip overs since the original Clam came out. I am currently fishing out of the Otter Pro Small Cottage. It is by far the best that I have used to date. I am not sure what you budget is though. These are a bit more money, but worth it in the end.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I have used the "cabin" style for years ( Viking 400, Minute Man, Shappell 3000/4000)
Last year I got a CHEAP popup :
http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear

I have the Igloo XL and it's darn roomy!
I don't usually move around much - so generally I camp on deep water perch or smelt , or set up shop for night fall and see if I remember how to jig walleyes....
:lol:
http://www.killzonehunting.com/fishing-gear/killzone-igloo-ice-fishing-shelter.html









*Those prices are SHIPPED.*
Mine came in three days by FedEx.
:corkysm55
My shack is almost a dead ringer for the Shappell IH6000 - just as Asian, but less coin.
I carry a $15 Menard's cordless drill and using a 5/16" jobber drill I pre-drill the anchor holes so you need 2 fingers to screw them in.
The smaller size is a helluva deal @ a Buck & a Quarter TYD ....
I sure like mine.........

RAS


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

Get a clam 1 man flip over. They are awesome for fishing by yourself and warm up real quick with a buddy heater or just a lantern. They pull pretty well in the snow and fit in the back of a vehicle pretty well. They are great for hole hopping if you like to move around a lot. I would suggest runners for it though; the sled material isn't super thick and you will wear it thin if you drag it across pavement much. The new clams are pretty reasonably priced as well.

I think the Eskimo stuff is crap. Shappell also makes some flip over style shanties that I think look nice. I haven't seen one up close though.

Good luck with your search!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Another advantage with a flip over is your gear stays inside your shanty. With the other style you have to put your gear in buckets and/or set it on top of your shanty while you pull it out on the ice. Every winter there many posts about lost gear and most of the time it because it fell off someone's shanty while they were pulling it across this ice.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

I fish out of a Shappell Rover 2 and a 3000. Both are nice but I prefer the Rover. I've heard people say they don't like the bench seat but I like it. I thought about making a mod to it and spliting the cushion in two so I don't have to lift the entire seat to get something in the storage area.

My fishing buddies have a Clam Yukon and a Frabill Predator. If I had the extra coin I would have one of them, very nice but also very heavy.

Don't forget these take up a lot of room.
I used to put the shanty behind the four wheelers on my trailer but now I have a 2up snowmobile and will have to move some stuff around.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Ah I guess I need reading comprehension classes. I see you fish alone without transport. The Rover 1.5 would be my recommendation. I thought I saw one in the classifieds here or craigslist. 

I do fish by myself a lot in my rover 2 , I like to take all my junk though.:lol:


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Frank's has a sale every year on all their ice fishing gear. I believe they hold a show / sale at Hoyle's marina. Check into that for savings.


----------

